# I Painted Mishele's Thing



## snowbear

One of Mishele's wonderful floral abstracts was the inspiration.

Acrylic (in watercolor style), 9" x 12"


----------



## Derrel

I hope you had a thin, filmy layer of protection present while you were, uh... painting...


----------



## mishele

Epic title!! 
It's a lovely rendering.


----------



## snowbear

Thank you, sunshine.


----------



## Gary A.

You're welcome.


----------



## Gary A.

BTW- that was a very nice job. I wish I could paint/draw.


----------



## BillM

Is that what the kids are calling it these days


----------



## pgriz

Yeah, had to savour the title a bit and run through the possible combinations, before opening the thread.  Very nice rendering in watercolours.  Like how you got the bleed into the backwash.


----------



## snowbear

Thank you.  I used acrylic washes except for a small area of white.  I also sprayed water onto the paint and paper to keep it thin.  This is three or four "layers."


----------



## snowbear

BillM said:


> Is that what the kids are calling it these days



You get a double like for referring to me as a kid!


----------



## astroNikon

I hope Mish's flower isn't itchy now.
They make cream for that.


----------



## mishele

astroNikon said:


> I hope Mish's flower isn't itchy now.
> They make cream for that.


I don't really know why but that just doesn't sound right!!!


----------



## 480sparky

Gary A. said:


> BTW- that was a very nice job. I wish I could paint/draw.



I can paint and draw.  I just wish my drawings and painting could end up as nice as this.


----------



## snowbear

I use very soft paint brushes, don't I, Mish?


----------



## snowbear

480sparky said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- that was a very nice job. I wish I could paint/draw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can paint and draw.  I just wish my drawings and painting could end up as nice as this.
Click to expand...



Thank you.  I wish my macros came out as good as your's.


----------



## mishele

snowbear said:


> I use very soft paint brushes, don't I, Mish?


You were very gentle!!


----------



## snerd

480sparky said:


> I can paint and draw.  I just wish my drawings and painting could end up as nice as this.


All ya gotta do is practice! I'm finally making progress...................


----------



## 480sparky

I still can't do any better'n this:


----------



## mmaria

mishele said:


> Epic title!!
> It's a lovely rendering.


oh God!
haven't noticed till I read this!

well... it's a nice thing for sure but the most important is that you like it 

nice Charlie!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Misleading title.  Refund demanded.


----------

